# عايزين تعرفوا السبب ان الشركات تفضل تعين السكرتيره على السكرتير



## BITAR (7 فبراير 2009)

*للسبب ده*
*V
V
V
V
V
V
V
V
V
V
V
V
V
V
V
V*​*V
V
V
*

:download:​​








*مكتب السكرتيرة*​
















*مكتب السكرتير*​


----------



## Coptic MarMar (7 فبراير 2009)

*يا حلاوووووووووتنا ههههههه

علشان بس تعرفوا قيمتنا أحم أحم يعنى 

مع ان ده اصلا مش بيحصل فى البيت هيحصل فى الشغل هههه

يلا ماعلينااااااااا

شكراا يا أستاذ بيتر *​


----------



## shamaoun (7 فبراير 2009)

جميلة خالص
شكرا


----------



## GogoRagheb (7 فبراير 2009)

*ههههههههههه
حلوة قوي 

ربنا يكون في عونا​*


----------



## rana1981 (7 فبراير 2009)

*ههههههههههههههههههه منشان تعرفوا اديش نحنا مرتبين​*


----------



## SALVATION (7 فبراير 2009)

_هههههههههههههه
جميلة يا بيتر
تسلم ايدك
مشكوووووووور​_​


----------



## مريم12 (7 فبراير 2009)

*عشان تعرفوا الفرق*
*ميرررررررررررررسى يا بيتر*​


----------



## dark_angel (7 فبراير 2009)

_*حلوة و جميلة بس هو فعلا البنات منظمة على الاولاد*_​


----------



## BITAR (7 فبراير 2009)

marmar_maroo قال:


> *يا حلاوووووووووتنا ههههههه*​
> 
> *علشان بس تعرفوا قيمتنا أحم أحم يعنى *​
> *مع ان ده اصلا مش بيحصل فى البيت هيحصل فى الشغل هههه*​
> ...


 
* ما علينا*
*نحن نعرف قيمتكن فعلا*
*مش محتاجين مكاتب*
*هههههههههههههههه*
*قصدى دليل*
*ههههههههههههههههه*
*شكرا marmar_maroo*​


----------



## BITAR (7 فبراير 2009)

shamaoun قال:


> جميلة خالص
> شكرا


* شكرا shamaoun*​


----------



## BITAR (7 فبراير 2009)

GogoRagheb قال:


> *ههههههههههه​*
> *حلوة قوي *​
> 
> *ربنا يكون في عونا*​


*يا رب*
*شكرا GogoRagheb*​


----------



## BITAR (7 فبراير 2009)

rana1981 قال:


> *ههههههههههههههههههه
> منشان تعرفوا اديش نحنا مرتبين​*


* طبعا مرتبين ومنظمين ومصرفين*
*ههههههههههههههه*
*شكرا rana1981*​


----------



## twety (7 فبراير 2009)

*اكيد طبعا احنا منظمين ومرتبين*
*فى كل مكان*
*والمكتب واضح اهو وخير دليل*
*لكن ده عكس حياتنا خالص*
*ههههههههههه*


----------



## twety (7 فبراير 2009)

*قصدك ايه بقى يا سيادة المحافظ*
*من ردك*
*مش محتاجين مكاتب*

*لا قدر الله مثلا يعنى او بتلمح يعنى*
*اننا بلاش نشنتغل ؟*
*ده حتى ولا شغل يمشى *
*ههههههههههه*


----------



## BITAR (7 فبراير 2009)

.تونى.تون. قال:


> _هههههههههههههه​_
> 
> _جميلة يا بيتر_
> 
> ...




*شكرا تونى.تون*​


----------



## BITAR (7 فبراير 2009)

مريم12 قال:


> *عشان تعرفوا الفرق*
> 
> 
> *ميرررررررررررررسى يا بيتر*​


* عارفييين يا مريم12*
*ههههههههههههه*​


----------



## TULiP TO JESUS (7 فبراير 2009)

*اكيد لمسة الانثي بتضفي جمال علي المكان

مرسي استاذ بيتر​*


----------



## BITAR (7 فبراير 2009)

dark_angel قال:


> _*حلوة و جميلة بس هو فعلا البنات منظمة على الاولاد*_​


* فعلا *
*فعلا*
*كمان*
*ههههههههههههه*
*شكرا dark_angel*​


----------



## twety (7 فبراير 2009)

> *فعلا
> فعلا*
> *كمان*
> *ههههههههههههه*


 
*شامه كده ريحه تريقه*

*هل احساسى صادق*
*ام هو يخدعنى ؟*


----------



## BITAR (7 فبراير 2009)

twety قال:


> *اكيد طبعا احنا منظمين ومرتبين*
> *فى كل مكان*
> *والمكتب واضح اهو وخير دليل*
> *لكن ده عكس حياتنا خالص*
> *ههههههههههه*


* اكيد طبعا *
*ونسيتى ومصرفين*
*ههههههههههههههههه*
*شكرا twety*​


----------



## BITAR (8 فبراير 2009)

twety قال:


> *قصدك ايه بقى يا سيادة المحافظ*
> *من ردك*
> *مش محتاجين مكاتب*
> 
> ...


*لا*
* لا*
*مقصدش*
*العمل متاح للجميع*
*ههههههههههههههههه*​


----------



## BITAR (8 فبراير 2009)

rgaa luswa قال:


> *اكيد لمسة الانثي بتضفي جمال علي المكان​*
> 
> 
> *مرسي استاذ بيتر*​


* اكيد*
*وابصم بالعشره*
*هههههههههههههههههههههههه*
*شكرا rgaa luswa*​


----------



## BITAR (8 فبراير 2009)

twety قال:


> *شامه كده ريحه تريقه*
> 
> *هل احساسى صادق*
> *ام هو يخدعنى ؟*


* لا *
*اكيد *
*يخدعك*
*هههههههههههههههههه*
*المراه نصف المجتمع يا twety*​


----------



## twety (8 فبراير 2009)

> *لا*
> *لا*
> *مقصدش*
> *العمل متاح للجميع*
> *ههههههههههههههههه*​


​*اممممممممممم *
*كلام جمييييل هو ده الكلام*
*ههههههههه*​

> *لا
> اكيد *
> *يخدعك*
> *هههههههههههههههههه*
> *المراه نصف المجتمع يا twety*


*الظاهر كده والله اعلم*
*اى ان العلم عند الله وحده*
*ان الجهاز عندك مراقب ومحاصر*
*هههههههههه*​​


----------



## الانبا ونس (8 فبراير 2009)

*عندك حق فعلا ههههههههههههههههه

علشان يعرفوا الفرق​*


----------



## BITAR (8 فبراير 2009)

twety قال:


> [/center]
> *اممممممممممم *
> *كلام جمييييل هو ده الكلام*
> *ههههههههه*​
> ...


*هههههههههههههههههه*
*عيبك انك*
* بتفهميها وهى طايرة*
*هو محاصر فعلا*
*لاكن امانه*
*دون مجامله*
*دا*
* الواااااااااااااقع*​


----------



## BITAR (8 فبراير 2009)

الانبا ونس قال:


> *عندك حق فعلا
> ههههههههههههههههه​*
> 
> 
> *علشان يعرفوا الفرق*​


* عارفين صدقينى ياالانبا ونس*​


----------



## + بريسكلا + (9 فبراير 2009)

*هههههههههههههههههههه
حلوة يا bitar
تسلم ايدك
هى دى البنات فعلا الاعتراف بالحق فضيلة​*


----------



## BITAR (9 فبراير 2009)

+ بريسكلا + قال:


> *هههههههههههههههههههه​*
> *حلوة يا bitar*
> *تسلم ايدك*
> 
> *هى دى البنات فعلا الاعتراف بالحق فضيلة*​


* ونعم الفضيله*
*ههههههههههههههههههه*
*شكرا بريسكلا*​


----------



## خاطى ونادم (9 فبراير 2009)

هههههههههههههههههه
عسل يا بيتر 
تسلم ايدك يا باشا ​


----------



## BITAR (9 فبراير 2009)

خاطى ونادم قال:


> هههههههههههههههههه​
> عسل يا بيتر
> 
> تسلم ايدك يا باشا ​


* شكرا يا خاطى ونادم*​


----------



## twety (9 فبراير 2009)

> *هههههههههههههههههه
> عيبك انك*
> *بتفهميها وهى طايرة*
> *هو محاصر فعلا*
> ...


 
*وااااااااقع من طوله*
*انا عارفه*
*ههههههههههه*

*ميرسى يا بيتر *


----------



## BITAR (9 فبراير 2009)

twety قال:


> *وااااااااقع من طوله*
> *انا عارفه*
> *ههههههههههه*
> 
> *ميرسى يا بيتر *


* مش انا بقول*
*بتفهميها وهى طايره*
*هههههههههههههههههههه*
*شكرا twety*​


----------

